# Speaker and amp question



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok I have 2 6.5 mb quart speakers, 2 8" Memphis marine speakers, and 1 Memphis marine sub. I'm thinking about having just my 100 watt Rockford fosgate amp to the sub, and the sub below for the other 4 would this work?thanks

 Cadence FMA800 4 800 Watt RMS Marine Boat 4 Channel Amplifier Amp Waterproof | eBay


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

it should make shure you have enuff batt to push it


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you think I should run two batteries?


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey hows it going? I would recommend electrosport stator and regulator upgrade if your going to run a big amp. I tried running a stock setup with a 400 watt amp and the battery died pretty quick if your running your headlights at night.With the electrosport stator and regulator setup I can play the music for a couple hours then ride to the next spot (20 minutes away) and I can play again for 2hrs.


----------

